# Possible LOTD



## whiteskunk (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not sure where Dragoneer wants people to post possible LOTD stuff.
So I'll post it here (since it's a vid).

From Banzai TV "Squirrel Fishing" video clip. Two Japanese guys in a tree with fishing poles use peanuts tied to the line to fish for squirrels. Point is to lift the squirrel off the ground. (No hooks are used-that would be barbaric)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8azYn3iheqA


----------



## Blayze (Jan 16, 2010)

Wtf!?


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 16, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23832


----------

